# South Wales Meet



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I've started this thread so we can all contribute ideas and information related to organising a great South Wales meet once a month :thumb:

So anyone who is interested in attending these meets could you please post and submit any ideas you have. 
In terms of what kind of meet you want here's a few ideas: just a social event or workshop type hands on meet or show it off and chat event etc. Got something better in mind 

We have had one really great offer to host the meet in Swansea (details below) from [email protected] would like your thought on this guys and gals and any other ideas for a meet location.

********************************************************
You can use our premises!! 7000 sq ft 
__________________
http://www.pitstopautomotive.co.uk

The Premier Vehicle Sourcing, Supply and Financing Specialists CARS BOUGHT FOR CASH TOO

From a Ford Fiesta to a Ferrari Enzo, the service is the same - personal and tailored to your needs 
********************************************************

Ok lets get your opinion people so we can get this show on the road 

Cheers
Paul

P.S. I've created this email just for the meets so please feel free to use it to contact me on: [email protected]


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

id love a workshop type/social event. For me personally, ive only ever used a rotary by trial and error and after reading guides on here, so it would be really nice to see how other people use the tools of the trade 

specially now ive just resprayed my entire car!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice idea , and might finally get to meet iain lol


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Paulm31 said:


> id love a workshop type/social event. For me personally, ive only ever used a rotary by trial and error and after reading guides on here, so it would be really nice to see how other people use the tools of the trade
> 
> specially now ive just resprayed my entire car!


Very much my own thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

How about Ogmore Beach in the carpark one evening in the summer? Some brilliant sunsets for photos shots and is easily accessible and somehwere i can cycle to


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

what summer lol


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a bit far West for me, but I might be able to come.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

^^^ I am sure that someone could help if it's a matter of traveling costs. I.E. drive so far and meets up with someone on the way and share a lift the rest of the way.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

I've got a really busy few months but will keep an eye on this as I'd like to attend!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Can I come?  :thumb: 

Seriously, if you are planning a meet at a weekend day and I am free, I would love to come along for it...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd be interested in this if there was any pro's willing to give demo's etc, workshops.

Trying to think of some locations which would be good.... Theres a nice size car park on the barrage in cardiff bay which is always fairly quiet and has a nice backdrop. Or another idea would be to base the event around a toby carvery i.e cardiff gate J30 M4. easy for everyone to get to and everyone loves a carvery?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Can I come?  :thumb:
> 
> Seriously, if you are planning a meet at a weekend day and I am free, I would love to come along for it...


Dave you would be most welcome  
I feel a Wax fest coming 

Ideally a weekend day would be best.



mattjonescardiff said:


> I'd be interested in this if there was any pro's willing to give demo's etc, workshops.
> 
> Trying to think of some locations which would be good.... Theres a nice size car park on the barrage in cardiff bay which is always fairly quiet and has a nice backdrop. Or another idea would be to base the event around a toby carvery i.e cardiff gate J30 M4. easy for everyone to get to and everyone loves a carvery?


Very Interesting idea Matt.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Ok got some photos of Iain place here's a few of them:




























Looks very good to me :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I second that Pug, looks a cracking place PLUS!!! there would be a water + power supply which ( no offence ) you cant get at car parks.You could run some sort of raffle etc... for DW charitys.

I think the first south wales meet should be a "demo" like day then for general meets pick different locations to make it fair for people.

Just hope i can get time off ( shouldnt be a prob tho ).

My 2p worth.

Scud


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I'd be interested in this if there was any pro's willing to give demo's etc, workshops.
> 
> Trying to think of some locations which would be good.... Theres a nice size car park on the barrage in cardiff bay which is always fairly quiet and has a nice backdrop. Or another idea would be to base the event around a toby carvery i.e cardiff gate J30 M4. easy for everyone to get to and everyone loves a carvery?


Thats where South wales Scoobys hold their meets but i will be able to let you know when they are so we dont clash.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Im deffo in for a meet. Be good to meet up and get some tips from more experienced detailers!!!!!

Smudge


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Depending on when the meet is, I'd happily travel down and do demos for folks, I know I'm not local but I do enjoy travelling for meets. :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

If we want to use Iain's place it will have to be a Sunday and he will close down the business for the day just for us :thumb: 
I was thinking either Sat or Sun myself and having it on the 1st, 2nd etc Sat/Sun in the month.
One really good use for these meets if we are undercover during the winter months could be to allow members the chance to detail there cars if they don't normally have cover etc.
Keep the ideas coming people


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

hi guys i am sure i can get to of the other local dw members on board for a meet cardiff way good, swnsea might be ok to, iain's place looks great for demo's (thinking of the rain of course great summer) and defo get dave down if he can come, have had good advice in past from him and sounds a real gent keep us posted.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

The legendary Dave KG turning up would make this unmissable! DW Celebrity appearance lol!


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

I'd be up for the meet


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

If DW Celebs are coming, i'll make an effort. Even if it is abit of a way, still worth the travel, especially if DaveKG is going.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

is anything in the pipeline for this mate.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Working out a date, will know more soon :thumb:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

i would like to come along too.. looking to get my car's swirls removed, so will be a good place to get advice and meet valet experts etc.


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

I'll deifinately be there, only just clicked [email protected] was 'pitstop' the car wash! :wall: lol.

Its only round the corner from me so sounds good! :thumb:


----------



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd be game to pop along too albeit very new here (2nd post), I literally live off Junction 30 on the M4 - so easy access for me where ever it'd be held!


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

i shall keep an eye out for date too.. as I am mostly in Cardiff during the week.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Any news on a date for this folks?


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Just got back off hols - any progress on this?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Provisionally set for the first Sunday in the month.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Provisionally set for the first Sunday in the month.


September month or every month ??


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

would definitely be interested in coming along - are we talking Sunday 2nd September?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Every month, but not all at Iain's.
He will have to close the business when we come down so a bit unfair to do that all the time. Still we can move the meet around S.Wales that way.

2nd it is.


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

ah cool. i might purposefully not get the rotary on my roof panel after the spraying and flatting, can use that as a test panel if you like 

i also desperately need help/advice on getting the best out of my rotary on the bumpers, im too scared to put it near plstic, ive had bad results everytime!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

JUST SO EVERYONE IS AWARE 2/09/07 IS THE DATE OF THE FIRST MEET. 
THREAD FOR THIS MEET HERE:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40786

Please post your name in the above thread if you are coming to the meet.
Thank You


----------

